# Cataracts?



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm posting this on behalf of a friend, who has a 2 yr. old poodle mix. She recently noticed a cloudy film on her dog's eyes, accompanied by what seems to be mild loss of vision. Her vet suggested cataracts. Does anybody have experience with cataracts in such a young dog? I believe she is going to consult with a vet opthamologist.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

One of the main things that is screened for in a pre-breeding CERF eye exam in a standard poodle is Juvenile Cataracts. So, yes, it is possible for a dog to have cataracts so young.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

This is a very interesting page on the subject: Can Young Dogs Get Cataracts?

It is from Oklahoma State University and the Boren Veterinary Medical Teaching Hospital there. 

I hope her puppy is better soon.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Way back in 1965 we got a miniature poodle (I was 2 months old). Back then they didn't have tests for PRA and cataracts I don't think. Anyways, when Niki (mpoo) was 6 years old she went blind, the vet thought it was only cataracts and we could have surgery, but when we took her to the eye specialist, they found her retina had also atrophied. I am assuming this meant she had PRA as well. She was young, but lived a happy healthy life and lived to be 21.


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for the responses. :angel: I'm going to pass this information onto her.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

A related question: Can they treat cataracts & if so how?


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Searcher said:


> A related question: Can they treat cataracts & if so how?


Yes, quite well thankfully. 

If you will check out the link in my other post on this thread, it includes info on treatment.


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

AngelsMommy, that was a very informative site. I sent the link to my friend and it was very helpful to her. Now when she talks to the vet, she'll feel better prepared and hopefully a little bit reassured.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I am glad that you both found it helpful. I had a friend who's puppy was treated at that hospital, not for cataracts but heart issues and they are very good. So I like checking them out for good health info.


----------



## starpoodle (Aug 6, 2011)

A brief follow-up to my original post:

My friend took her dog to an opthamologist vet, who diagnosed cataracts. Surgery to remove the cataracts is $6,000+ but before that can be performed, the dog's retinas must be evaluated at a cost of $500+. 

The dog is a sweet poodle mix my friend thought was from a breeder but turned out to be a puppy mill. 

For anybody who thinks they are avoiding certain health problems by choosing a poodle cross instead of a purebred - that's not necessarily true.

It may seem easier to buy a puppy from a pet store or by clicking on an online picture and instantly purchasing, but you are taking way too many risks. Working with a reputable breeder who health tests is a must if you want a healthy puppy.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Can-C Eye Drops from Amazon is an alternative treatment to try.


----------

